# Axolotles! (pic heavy)



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey there! I know it's been a long time since I've updated on my... well anything, lol! So I thought I would update on my lotls!


The adult's tank, it is roughly 75-80 gallons, haven't measured, and currently holds 6 adults and two juvies ina separate container to keep them cool for right now. 
The adultsi have in there are: 
Toothless, Ruth, Valoo, Chusi, Speck, and Ghost. And theni have Custard and Sprinkles in the container. Lol After thati have one more juvie that is growing, his name is Cheese. 










This is little Custard!


Here we have Cheese!




and last but not least, my special needs baby, Sprinkles!!






Toothless is a normal dark wild type. Male.
Ruth is a normal freckled leusistic. Female.
Valoo is a GOD wild type. Male.
Chusi is a normal gold albino. Gender unknown.
Ghost is a normal white albino. Gender unknown. 
Speck is a normal freckled leusistic. Gender unknown.
Custard is a heavily freckled leusistic. Gender unknown.
Cheese is a GOD freckled leusistic. Gender unknown.
Sprinkles is a dwarf freckled leusistic. Gender unknown. 

Let me know if you have any questions! I know the tank is really bare, I just moved and haven't been able to get the plants unpacked yet. Lol!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Cute! I also found them so ineteresting. What do you feed them?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Omg I love these guys ! I have been wanting one but my house is fairly tanked out lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I just realized that my phone auto corrected 'GFP' TO 'GOD'.. UGH. lol



JustinieBeanie said:


> Cute! I also found them so ineteresting. What do you feed them?


I feed them live fish (rosy red minnows), earth worms and red wigglers, and also I feed tilapia fillet strips. And to the babies i feed a constant supply of live black worms. 



Agent13 said:


> Omg I love these guys ! I have been wanting one but my house is fairly tanked out lol


Lol yeah I feel you there! XD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love lotls. They are definitely on my list of species I eventually want to own and breed. Yours look great. 

By the way I love the soap holder perches.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! They are really great pets, and so much fun to have. I breed mine regularly, and it's so much fun to.watch them grow and change. 

Lol thanks, they love the perches. I find them sometimes fighting over who gets to sit in them, I need to get more.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Thanks so much! They are really great pets, and so much fun to have. I breed mine regularly, and it's so much fun to.watch them grow and change.
> 
> Lol thanks, they love the perches. I find them sometimes fighting over who gets to sit in them, I need to get more.


At first I noticed the perches but wasn't paying much attention to what they actually were made out of, that's a really creative idea that they obviously really like if they bicker over who gets to sit there! While it seems like their diet is nice and varied so you likely don't have to worry, just be aware that rosy red minnows have high quantities of thiaminase, an enzyme that breaks down thiamine (Vit. b1) which can lead to a deficiency.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, lol the fish aren't the staple, I buy a bag of fifty once a month and they eat them through the month as they are able to catch them. Their staple is worms, and when I can get them I also feed salmon pellets.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I got two more babies last night!! I'm so excited! If you are in the us and looking to get an axolotl, pm me and I will give you the contact info of the woman i get mine from, she is the best!

Okay! So the freckled leusistic in the pic is my baby Custard, also from the same breeder, and then the two new ones are: Jellybean the albino... and I haven't named the wild type yet.


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

They're so cute, I can't wait for mine!:mrgreen: Do you have to do anything special for Sprinkles, or just normal lotl care??


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay more lotl owners!

Sprinkles gets the same care right now as the others do, but if he makes it to an adult size I will need to be very careful with substrate and such. I plan to build him a special tank with everything pretty much built in, like hides and such. And the ground will either be slate tile, or I will silicone down sand to give him something to grip, his big belly does make it hard for him to get around sometimes.


----------



## srf312 (Sep 2, 2013)

its so nice that he has a good home! a lot of people probably would have culled him, and that would be a shame considering he's pretty cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

To be honest he probably should have been culled, but as i don't plan to ever breed him, it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Dwarf axolotls should not become a 'thing', it is not good for the animal, as all of their insides are squished up in a quarter of the space... I will be really amazed if Sprinkles males it to a year old, let alone a full life of 15-20 years.... That being said, I will never get rid of him, even if circumstances dictate that I must rehome the rest, Sprinkles will stay with me for the rest of his life.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This is Wilber/ Wilma a baby Axolotl still trying to grow back legs. I love these guys!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww he/she is adorable!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Gizmo. They are so cool. I have 5 youngsters and they are a blast. Im already very attached to each of them. I love your Sprinkles.

This is Goldy the golden albino axolotl.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you, unfortunately Sprinkles passed away.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Aww that's too bad. They are a pretty awesome species and I enjoy them so much. 

What do you feed yours? Mine are on frozen bloodworms and spirolina bbs right now but plan on ordering bulk earthworms because they sure can eat.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine are all adults at this point, they get earthworms and axolotl pellets, and the occasional strip or two of tilapia fillet. 

Babies I raise on a constant diet of live black worms.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh. My. Gross/cuteness. I am repelled and fascinated by these things at the same time. They look like insane clown salamanders.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol they are both creepy and adorable, for sure.  I love them though. ^-^


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

They are an amazing species. Almost extinct in the wild now. We just set up a new tank for juvi axolotl. They need cool or cold water to thrive. No heater needed but are very sensitive to heat. Anything over 20c can be dangerous. Keeping them cool can be tricky in summer heat.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow! I love your tank it's beautiful! 

And your babies are amazing. Are they all from the same parents?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Gizmo. They are from same parents. Today they had their first taste of earthworms. Tug o wars and carnage everywhere.


----------

